# Majority of Tor crypto keys could be broken by NSA, researcher says



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The majority of devices connected to the Tor privacy service may be using encryption keys that can be broken by the National Security Agency, a security researcher has speculated.


More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hmm, a little more on something like this...

That earth-shattering NSA crypto-cracking: Have spooks smashed RC4?



> Ageing cipher at heart of HTTPS and VPNs fingered by experts


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for many of the links you've posted !


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ekim68 said:


> More


Mike, they've been cracking this stuff for 40 years........


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well I guess reverse engineering has been around bit longer, eh?


----------

